# bad taste on big hit!



## Saitek (Aug 26, 2012)

when i hit hard with my bong it leaves a bad taste of smoke for a long time in my moyth why? 
i have a black leaf elite 6 arm and black leaf precooler and 18,8 > 14,4 diffuser and small bowl 
strain white widow/ pure
[h=1][/h]


----------



## dank smoker420 (Aug 26, 2012)

do you clean your bong? and change out the water atleast daily?


----------



## Saitek (Aug 26, 2012)

yes its clean and fresh !


----------



## SkyZUU (Aug 26, 2012)

hahah . Dude , if you love your bong . You will clean it daily . A clean bong is a happy bong, happy weed, and happy smoker .


----------



## dank smoker420 (Aug 26, 2012)

do you burn to much of you weed at first? i if i do not move the flame over the bowl nicely when i take my hit i get to much smoke at first and it kind of ruins the hit for me. i also get a weirder taste if i blow it out fast.


----------



## gaztron3030 (Aug 26, 2012)

did you dry it properly and cure it?


----------



## Saitek (Aug 26, 2012)

> * did you dry it properly and cure it? ​
> *


 yes its very dry 6 month in vaze


----------



## gaztron3030 (Aug 26, 2012)

could have mold or be too dry then?


----------



## kgp (Aug 26, 2012)

Take lots of little hits.


----------



## Tebin (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a 24 inch HBG with a 20 arm perc and I get the same problem. You are milking the bowl for waaaaay to long and that taste is resin build up. Does it coats your tongue,nostrils and throat in a nasty stale smoke taste? If so welcome to the world of Iron Lungs. The only way to fix this is to,(A.) take a smaller hit(like a puss) or (B.) deal with the taste.lol


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 27, 2012)

^what he said, ive had this happen so much its basically resin all in ur mouth. After id spit from this itd be tinted brown or black. fuckin disgusting


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Aug 30, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> ^what he said, ive had this happen so much its basically resin all in ur mouth. After id spit from this itd be tinted brown or black. fuckin disgusting


That shit is gross. I always find myself not knowing what to do lol. Do I run to the bathroom with this shit in my mouth and try to spit it out, or do I get it out fast and just swallow it. I usually just run to the bathroom with a goofy face and spit it out.

maybe one of these would help?? https://www.rollitup.org/medicating/558127-carbon-filters-bongs.html#post7927778


----------



## futureprospects (Sep 3, 2012)

is the bud leafy ? that can usually lead to harsh hits?


----------



## Saitek (Sep 8, 2012)

no its clear bud !


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 8, 2012)

It's the lighter fluid. Use bee line.


----------



## Saitek (Sep 8, 2012)

i use bee line bro


----------



## dvs1038 (Sep 9, 2012)

Saitek said:


> yes its very dry 6 month in vaze


How they hell do u cure weed in a vase? Last time I checked it needed to be sealed to cure weed. And does it mean that I'm getting old the fact that I have no fucking clue wtf *a black leaf elite 6 arm and black leaf precooler and 18,8*,*14,4 diffuser and small bowl. *I mean I've been smoking weed for around 20yrs now off and on since I was 13 but WTF is this? 18,8, 14,4 WTF? 6 arm? is that supposed to be a houkah, they y not just fuckin say that. precooler, diffuser. Ur smoking weed right?

Lemme make this really simple. Take some weed, now I like to bust out some lil scissors and cut up my herb so I get a nice burn. Pack a nice fat bowl, maybe throw a lil hash on it or opium is always fun, get ur lighter. Now u light the motherfucker and inhale, fucking job done. And I did all that without 6 arms growing out my ass and no precooler sticking out of my dickhole, u don't even wanna know where the diffuser went.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 9, 2012)

somestrains are probably just harsher.


----------



## Saitek (Sep 9, 2012)

dvs1038 said:


> How they hell do u cure weed in a vase?


 after harvest and drying about 15 days i was curing in vase for about 6 months for extra flavor , *a black leaf elite 6 arm and diffusser* bowls e.t.c are bong and accessories


> *is that supposed to be a houkah*


 almost similar


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 9, 2012)

Saitek said:


> after harvest and drying about 15 days i was curing in vase for about 6 months for extra flavor



the extra flavour you got is what you should expect! that sounds way too dry, 6 months in an open container..........?


----------



## Saitek (Sep 9, 2012)

vaze was close not open


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 9, 2012)

Try an American piece. Got a pic?


----------



## Saitek (Sep 9, 2012)

i dont have anymore weed smoking all .. p 


> *Try an American piece*


* bong? what the differends? *


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 9, 2012)

Sometimes they can use paint in them. Is it all clear?


----------



## Saitek (Sep 9, 2012)

yes it's clear and clean of course, the bong is black leaf its a good bong with good diffuser (20 usd) and precooler black leaf i dont know what's wrong, perhaps blame &#964;he bowl, perhaps need bigger perhaps who know's..


----------



## Nizza (Sep 10, 2012)

if i were you i would just clean everything. My brother soaks in simple green after using alchohol+salt. U need to flush the simple green, but it is not toxic. Use recommended dilution and everything. I liked my small bong because instead of taking big rips id take 3 small ones in one breath. way cleaner less stale smoke. Try smoking it faster, it may just be getting stale before it gets to your mouth. IMO a bong should be a a slide to a diffuser then straight to your head


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (Sep 10, 2012)

Clear your hit faster, stale smoke is probably what you are tasting.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Sep 10, 2012)

You ignored the posts that told you why the taste occurs...


----------



## MachineOfGreen (Nov 4, 2013)

Saitek said:


> when i hit hard with my bong it leaves a bad taste of smoke for a long time in my moyth why?
> i have a black leaf elite 6 arm and black leaf precooler and 18,8 > 14,4 diffuser and small bowl
> strain white widow/ pure


One reason it could be is you are not opening your mouth wide enough when taking your hit sometimes; when you have too small of an opening on the inhale, it's possible to get resin on your teeth and / or tongue; if you're coughing up black / brown resin-like stuff after your hits, try opening your mouth as wide as possible around the inside of the rim of your piece and taking your hit that way...make sure not to stick your lips in too deep either, the key idea is to have as wide of a hole as possible to inhale smoke through.


----------



## bass1014 (Nov 4, 2013)

any time smoke gets inhaled it will leave a resinous film over what ever it passes over.. blow a hit through a paper towel or a rag. you can see the film, now remember this when you hit your what ever the fuck it is.. longer tubes create stale smoke by the time it gets to you.. the faster and closer to your mouth the better the taste.. get a bowl and a joint and your what ever it is and try all three and see where the taste is better if it gets any better.. could just be the weed..


----------



## OGKHUSH (Sep 30, 2017)

Saitek said:


> when i hit hard with my bong it leaves a bad taste of smoke for a long time in my moyth why?
> i have a black leaf elite 6 arm and black leaf precooler and 18,8 > 14,4 diffuser and small bowl
> strain white widow/ pure
> [h=1][/h]


I would like to bring this thread back to life and provide some answers as to why you are getting a bad hit on a big bowl of weed in a clean or unclean bong. I myself have run in to this issue many times as I smoke to medicate and sometimes the quality of the herb is not right. here is what I found out:

_1.) Each strain burns and carries smoke different. Some will allow the water in your bong to mix with resin in the stem and bowl causing a steamy hit that taste very bad and makes you wanna through up.
2.)Even though a bong and bowl is clean you may still get the "bad hit" due to many reasons, some being that water is under the bowl or trapped old resin. When lighting a bon fire above your bowl you will boil the content below the bowls glass causing this bad hit issue.
3.)The big hit only seems feasible on the first hit of clean and dry glass. after that you have to clean it good and dry it to get a nice big hit. This steamy hit that taste bad is not good for you and causes head ache backaches and other issues. _

For all you stoners about to give up on taking fat rips of your bong, dont give up hope. I will share some secrets to big bong loads that taste great hit after hit like you buddy does at his house.

*Tips:* The biggest factor in the buildup of residue that mixes with moisture is the strain. Strains like og kush or high quality genetics will allow any smoker to go big bowl after big bowl as the resin doesn't mix well with water vapor. Your bong stem is a very important factor here. Using a str8 down stem vs a peculated one makes a huge difference in the resin build up and water coming up the stem of a dirty bong. Keep the water as low as possible on the stem to keep it from splashing up in the bowl. The bigger the bowl the better. Heat from giant bowl loads boil the resin and water under the bowl. having a larger bowl keeps things cooler especially when dirty. Have a good rig is half the battle besides some good genetics. The final thing I will touch on is curing. Curing can do wonders for lower quality strains or just in general. Jar curing for months may help reduce bad taste but the reality is bad taste comes from genetics and bong setup. 

*Conclusion:* Water and resin boil under bowls that contain lots of herb and high heat. After one hit the bong and bowl is coated in resin and moisture. Spraying out the bowl and stem every hit is a good solution but requires a lot of effort and you need paper towels twisted up to get the inside bowl dry so no steam occurs on your first hit. Weed high in resin and lower in thc may be the cause of bad bong residue build up as the thc helps the bud from turning brown and decaying. Terpenes play a big role in this resin profile and this info was sourced from ogkhush on the web.


----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2017)

You kids are spoiled, we used to smoke through broken bottle necks.
Goes down much nicer than a bong anyway.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2017)

ANC said:


> You kids are spoiled, we used to smoke through broken bottle necks.
> Goes down much nicer than a bong anyway.


thats funny, but its true. My day it was the local alum can invention....


----------



## cookie master (Oct 9, 2017)

I started on cardboard toilet rolls with alum foil. Then I upgraded to the pipe you see come out the back of a toilet, UNUSED previously. its ignorant they have paraphenalia laws.


----------

